# How many "X"Fire FL Brands are there?



## LedTed (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello all,

By example I mean, for instance, "BestFire". 

By my recollection, in alphabetical order, besides the example I have ...

God
Spider
Sure
Trust
Ultra
Unique

Am I missing any others?

Later,


----------



## Roger999 (Oct 1, 2010)

Superfire.


----------



## Imon (Oct 1, 2010)

I've always been amused with the prefix-fire naming combo that you see, generally, in cheap Chinese made flashlights.

I've always thought it would be amusing if someone made a honest company name - like sometimesfire, maybefire, or perhapsfire.
:laughing:


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 1, 2010)

Imon said:


> I've always been amused with the prefix-fire naming combo that you see, generally, in cheap Chinese made flashlights.
> 
> I've always thought it would be amusing if someone made a honest company name - like sometimesfire, maybefire, or perhapsfire.
> :laughing:


 

or Misfire....


----------



## Imon (Oct 1, 2010)

Belstaff1464 said:


> or Misfire....



Most of the time it'll be a rimfire.


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't forget Spicer Fire and FiFire.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 2, 2010)

Belstaff1464 said:


> or Misfire....





Imon said:


> Most of the time it'll be a rimfire.



I've got to love and appreciate that. Lots of misfires from rimfires in my past. LOL.

Bill


----------



## Sailboat (Oct 2, 2010)

Imon said:


> I've always been amused with the prefix-fire naming combo that you see, generally, in cheap Chinese made flashlights.
> 
> I've always thought it would be amusing if someone made a honest company name - like sometimesfire, maybefire, or perhapsfire.
> :laughing:



I like Prefixfire.

Electricalfire would be a good one.


----------



## march.brown (Oct 2, 2010)

Batteryfire.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2010)

Ask again next week . . . When there are 20 new "____fire" brands.


----------



## Tomcat! (Oct 2, 2010)

Any company telling outrageous lies about their light output should be referred to as Pantsonfire!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't forget my ol' dads favorite: Shitfire!


----------



## Qoose (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll still give props to Yes-Pres-Obama-We-would-love-to-_refinance_-_your-country_-Fire.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 3, 2010)

I have got to think that the OP was talking about flashlight related "X" Fire. His thread title denotes that. We have digressed, me too. So, lets get back on topic. 

Bill


----------



## vasp1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've seen one called SuterFire. What does that mean?


----------



## nbp (Oct 3, 2010)

Too many.


----------



## LedTed (Oct 4, 2010)

LedTed said:


> Hello all,
> 
> By example I mean, for instance, "BestFire".
> 
> ...



I've got another one, "SacredFire".


----------



## LedTed (Oct 4, 2010)

LedTed said:


> I've got another one, "SacredFire".



Two more ...

Smart
and
Star


----------



## Kraid (Oct 4, 2010)

Hows about FireWorm? Sure, fire is the first word. But it should count for something!


----------



## Hrvoje (Oct 4, 2010)

TltraFire...







Hrvoje


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Oct 4, 2010)

Wetfire! No wait, that's campfire tinder, not a flashlight brand. How about a lot of the gift flashlights people used to buy me in the early days of LED, collectively known in my sock drawer as Nofire?


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 4, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Batteryfire.



Good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## fivemega (Oct 5, 2010)

*NO FIRE

ON FIRE

ONCE A WHILE FIRE*


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 5, 2010)

raid
suter
venus


----------



## carrot (Oct 5, 2010)

Solarfire


----------



## grumbler (Oct 5, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *NO FIRE
> 
> ON FIRE
> 
> ONCE A WHILE FIRE*



FIRE FIRE


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> raid


 
No more Raid. Only ever made one model under that name. It was a good one though.


----------



## stallion2 (Oct 6, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Batteryfire.


 


Sailboat said:


> I like Prefixfire.
> 
> Electricalfire would be a good one.


 


Qoose said:


> I'll still give props to Yes-Pres-Obama-We-would-love-to-_refinance_-_your-country_-Fire.


 
these three posts just made my day

i actually started making a list awhile back...all have been mentioned and my list just got bigger

why no mention of Surefire


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2010)

stallion2 said:


> why no mention of Surefire


 
You never talk about the original that started it all.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 6, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> You never talk about the original that started it all.



It's in the opening post......


Is there a Spitfire brand ? I know that it's a type of fighter plane.


----------



## Jash (Oct 10, 2010)

I once read an article about how the Chinese were/are bad at translating their language into english. It went on to specifically mention a small restaurant up in the Chinese highlands that called itself 'The Tasty Condom'. 

With that in mind you could pretty much take any word and just end it with 'fire' and hey presto, your own brand.

I'll go for Dumbfire.


----------



## JimmyM (Oct 10, 2010)

EngrishFire


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm joining in here again, and this is so much fun. How about 'forest'. That would be a "hot" one.

Bill


----------



## Jash (Oct 10, 2010)

Seeing as how China is communist, "Ironfire".


----------



## Tolip (Oct 10, 2010)

AngelFire hasn't been mentioned


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 10, 2010)

Tolip said:


> AngelFire hasn't been mentioned


 

I've seen *Angle*fire......but I don't know if that's a typo and it should have been Angelfire


----------



## Tolip (Oct 11, 2010)

Belstaff1464 said:


> I've seen *Angle*fire......but I don't know if that's a typo and it should have been Angelfire


 
I've never seen Anglefire...

Here's AngelFire:
http://www.angelfirehk.com/


----------



## Imon (Oct 12, 2010)

Hrvoje said:


> TltraFire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, when DNA is transcribed into RNA the thymine nucleotide is replaced by the uracil nucleotide. Looks like Ultrafire needs a little reverse transcriptase.
Just a thought that popped into my mind


----------



## hank (Oct 12, 2010)

LithiumIonFire

HandfulO'Fire

FreeFire

CrossFire

FriendlyFire


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 13, 2010)

SupFire is missing


----------



## n0k1a (Oct 14, 2010)

JimmyM said:


> EngrishFire



ROFL...this has to be the best yet! :thumbsup:


----------



## LedTed (Feb 29, 2012)

I just discovered the "FandyFire" brand.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

ShoreFire


----------



## radioactive_man (Mar 1, 2012)

Ready-Aim-Fire

Preferred by firing squads all over the world.


----------



## varmint (Mar 1, 2012)

Around here we see HotFire for sale all the time. The best would be CampFire...


----------



## DM51 (Mar 1, 2012)

ArsonFire has a certain _double-entendre_ ring to it; perhaps more so for UK members than for Americans...


----------



## kts (Mar 1, 2012)

> UranusFire C10 CREE Q5 LED Flashlight 5-Mode Powerful Torch



I just saw this flashlight, just google uranusfire


----------



## deklan (Mar 2, 2012)

Pantsonfire


----------



## nbp (Mar 3, 2012)

DM51 said:


> ArsonFire has a certain _double-entendre_ ring to it; perhaps more so for UK members than for Americans...



Hey, you made a funny!


----------



## Tomcat! (Mar 4, 2012)

Earth Wind and Fire!


----------



## kosPap (Jul 5, 2012)

Now can anyone pronouce this?

SltraFire
http://www.dinodirect.com/flashlight-sltrafire-c8-xmt6-led-1300lm-5modes.html?DDID=3520-616


----------



## kosPap (Jul 12, 2012)

for what it is worth:

Marsfire (batteries)
PrairieFire


----------



## twl (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll suggest;

"CatchOnFire"
"MisFire"
"ElectricalFire"
"BonFire"
"CampFire"


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 25, 2012)

FireFire flashlights 

hong kong brand


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 25, 2012)

and the hong kong french variety:

SurFire


and others

TrueFire

Black ShadowFire

http://www.lightmalls.com/blackshadow-fire-stainless-steel-metal-one-t6-cree-xm-l-2-3-mode-led-flashlight-torch-1-18650-2-cr123a


TentFire

A whole slew of ChinaFire lighting products.


And my trademarked brand:


MiscFire


----------



## rjking (Dec 30, 2012)

I wonder if they will ever use

Manonfire
You'reonfire and
Yourfire(D) :candle:


----------



## LedTed (Apr 2, 2013)

With help from this group, and just for fun, I consolidated and updated this list.

Angel
Angle
ANKA
Best
Fandy
Fi
Fire
God
Hot
Kin
Mars
Prairie
Raid
Rich
Sacred
Saint
Shore
Sing
Sltra
Smart
Solar
Spicer
Spider
Star
Sup
Super
Sure
Suter
Thor
Tltra
True
Trust
Ultra
Unique
Uranus
Venus

Also, Black ShadowFire

And, let’s not forget FireWorm


----------



## Imon (Apr 2, 2013)

Wait ... Prairiefire?

What's next - Forestfire? :fail:


----------



## Swede74 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tangsfire 18650, 3800 mAh. Don't know if I should  or 

http://www.ultrafire.se/products.php?id=3


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Apr 2, 2013)

UranusFire!  Now that just takes the cake! :huh::fail: :hahaha::mecry:<-----He's got a bad case of UranusFire!


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 3, 2013)

UranusFire would be the one you use after too much hot sauce.
ColonoscoFire? After the exam.

KindleFire... oh wait, taken.  

Has anyone mentioned BonFire?

FanFire
FallFire
FunFire
MegaFire (only 4K lumens and up)
HouseFire (light got too hot)
FlickerFire (most cheap Chinese lights)


----------

